# Help Im scared!!



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi everyone I need to get your input. Yesterday I was walking Mollie and Bailey and we barely walked a 1/2 a block when all of sudden mollie started gasping (like a choking noice. It went on for at least a minute and a half. i was so scared I thought she was choking or having a seisure but there was nothing in her mouth, she was just looking at me helplessly. when she stoped she went back to her wonderful self. Me on the otherhand i was a nervous wreck I did not know should I rush her to the doggie hospital. Do you think I should take her in for a physical? She usually sneezes alot but never had an episode like that. I thought she was having a seizure but someone told me that she would have collapsed. i dont want to ignore a potential problem. what do you think?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Sounds like a 'reverse sneeze'- nothing to worry about! My pups do it every now and again.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Either that or the collar was being pulled too tight....or she got a whiff of something in the air and started that sneezing.....


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Elizabeth, watch this video of Sparkey doing a reverse sneeze to see if that's what your pup was doing. Skip to minute 1.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

maryam187 said:


> Elizabeth, watch this video of Sparkey doing a reversed sneeze to see if that's what your pup was doing. Skip to minute 1.


wow I feel alot better thanks she sound just like that toward the end of the video. I think lol it scared her too!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry does this all the time. Mainly in extreme weather (like really hot and humid, or very very cold).
I suppose it is difficult to breath in those conditions for such a little guy.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer also does this from time to time. And yeah, it does look like he is choking kind of.. and alway makes me very nervous while I see him doing it..

Ryan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If it is a Reverse Sneeze, you can cover both her nostrils with your thumbs and it will stop immediately.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Evye does it occasionally and if I had not read about it here, it would have scared me to death as well.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

That happened to Murphy once on our way to work. It was very disconcerting as I was in heavy traffick and had to keep going. Fortunately Murphy's vet is one complex away from my shop but til I arrived at work the episode subsided and he was acting like his normal self.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Elizabeth - I am sure you were so scared~! Poor little Molly, she probably was too! 
Two of my guys do the reverse sneeze thing, and all three do the little choking thing when walking, if they pull to hard on their leashes. If she is fine now, chances are that she had one of the two. Only you know her best, if it still concerns you, or she does it on another walk, or another time, take her to the vet. Good luck/


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Lulu does that every once in a while especially when she's excited
Carole


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

My boys do that too. Lincoln's brother's owner told me the vet told her to put the dog's head down and rub their chest when it happens. But I have used Kimberly's "cover the nostrils" method for years with our Lhasa apso that I had as a kid - that worked quickly and effectively.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Both Riley & Monte have done this before, it is very scary the first time it happens.

Poor little Sparky looks like he could also have a patella issue or something as well.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Jammies does it also and I was so relieved to find out from Holly several months ago that Murphy does that too. I was afraid it was caused by Jammies' heart condition.*


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

> Elizabeth, watch this video of Sparkey doing a reversed sneeze to see if that's what your pup was doing. Skip to minute 1.


A reverse sneeze???!!!! My cairn terrier started doing that the older he got and I never knew what it was. You have no idea how much of a relief it is to know it's nothing serious. I was never able to let the doctor see him in action as it would stop by the time we got him to the vet.

Thank you!!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Elizabeth, I'm glad you posted this, as Marble does the same thing, and it's always worried me. And thanks, Maryam, for posting the video. Now I know exactly what a reverse sneeze is. I'll try what Kimberly suggested.
Gina


----------



## mom23boys (Jun 26, 2008)

I spent about 200 dollars to find out that Zeplin was reverse sneezing! LOL! Best 200 dollars spent- if that is all it is- whew! Sounds just like what we went through as well! He still does this espeially after playing in the grass. The vet put him on benedryl for allergies.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Elizabeth, I am glad I read down to learn it was probably a reverse sneeze. poor Mollie. What exactly is a reverse sneeze?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

posh is the queen of the reverse sneeze...either doing it on a walk, or when she's had too much of a treat, or too much excitement.

the first time i noticed her doing this was the day i picked her up from the breeder...the breeder quickly covered her nostrils and i stopped. it does sound like they are about to cough up a hairball or something...so i can see why you were worried.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I remember how scared I was when Oreo first did this as a pup. I almost panicked, but then seeing how he would just go on to being his normal self is gave me some form of relief. I then came here and sure enough I learned it was a 'reverse sneeze'. And yes, what Kimberly suggested about covering both nostrils works like a charm every time. Oreo gets this when he gets to excited during play sessions. I never heard of "reverse" sneezes until I came here.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Izzy has reverse sneezes too. Kimberly suggestion works for us.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> If it is a Reverse Sneeze, you can cover both her nostrils with your thumbs and it will stop immediately.


Wow i will definetly try that next time. Bailey usually get the reverse sneeze at night. I think Mollie probably was a reverse too but it was the first time and it was scary for both of us.:blabla:


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Elizabeth, watch this video of Sparkey doing a reversed sneeze to see if that's what your pup was doing. Skip to minute 1.


This was an excellent video. Thank you so much for showing it. I never knew that's what it looked like, I always thought that sound meant asthma.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I think almost everyone freaks out the first time their Hav does this, but I think most of them will do this at some time or another. Jackson does it now when we walk into obedience class as he gets highly excited. I put my hand over his nose and rub him and he calms right down.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Elizabeth, watch this video of Sparkey doing a reversed sneeze to see if that's what your pup was doing. Skip to minute 1.
> 
> ]


We have that exact same wood flooring! Well, except the ac went out and flooded it so now there will be something different next week 
Added: I just watched the video again. Have you had his back legs/hips checked? That hop skip concerns me


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jan, you're too funny, this isn't MY dog! Maybe you should leave a comment for the owners on youtube though.


----------

